# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  10 cortes exactos...

## Servasky

Hola, he visto esto en tiendamagia:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2219

y ha llamado mi atención, tengo dos dudas:

1. ¿El rey del corte, de Tamariz y Carroll, es con esto?

2.Hay un comentario sobre el artículo, que dice que el juego requiere mucha preparación...pero en la explicación del juego pone que se puede dar a mezclar a un especador, entonces ¿se puede dejar mezclar a un espectador o no?

Gracias

----------


## alvaro lopez

No tiene nada que ver con el Rey del corte de Tamariz y Carroll.
 Mira en el buscador, se ha hablado muchas veces de este juego:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=8473&start=0

----------


## Goreneko

Sí, pero la preparación es bastante larga, no se puede hacer y repetir

----------


## shark

> Hola, he visto esto en tiendamagia:
> 
> http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2219
> 
> y ha llamado mi atención, tengo dos dudas:
> 
> 1. ¿El rey del corte, de Tamariz y Carroll, es con esto?
> 
> 2.Hay un comentario sobre el artículo, que dice que el juego requiere mucha preparación...pero en la explicación del juego pone que se puede dar a mezclar a un especador, entonces* ¿se puede dejar mezclar a un espectador o no?*Gracias



si (con matizaciones)

----------


## Goreneko

Y en este país es muy dificil que te la hagan bien, te lo digo por experiencia y porque he tenido que hacer otros juegos con la baraja despues de prepararla...

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por Servasky
> 
> Hola, he visto esto en tiendamagia:
> 
> http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2219
> 
> y ha llamado mi atención, tengo dos dudas:
> 
> 1. ¿El rey del corte, de Tamariz y Carroll, es con esto?
> ...


O sea... no

----------


## josep

10 cortes exactos es un gran juego. Apenas se necesita manipulación.

Si dominas la bise puedes dejar que el espectador baraje. Yo hago un 

par de mezclas y un corte falso. En un momento puedes volver tener

el juego preparado. Yo lo recomiendo. Seguro que no te arrepentirás.

Un saludo

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Yo lo tengo desde hace poco y estoy estudiándolo en estos momentos. Sobre si es difícil o no, yo que sé, no suelo valorar la dificultad de un juego... Normalmente me limito a estudiarlo y a presentarlo lo mejor que puedo.

Saludos!

----------


## Marco Antonio

> Sobre si es difícil o no, yo que sé, no suelo valorar la dificultad de un juego... Normalmente me limito a estudiarlo y a presentarlo lo mejor que puedo


Me he quedado con el C ulo torcio  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Cómo :Confused: ??  :shock:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Sobre si es difícil o no, yo que sé, no suelo valorar la dificultad de un juego... Normalmente me limito a estudiarlo y a presentarlo lo mejor que puedo.
> 
> Saludos!


Hombre..... suele ser conveniente valorar la dificultad de cada juego para varias cosas:

1.- Conocer las propias limitaciones antes de abordarlo

2.- Saber qué puntos es necesario reforzar en al capacidad de cada uno para abordarlo.

3.- ....

En cuanto a limitarse a estudiarlo y presentarlo lo mejor que puedes... Bien, en realidad eso lo hacemos todos: Estudiarlo y presentarlo lo mejor que podemos. La diferencia, quizá, radica en que no nos limitamos. Es decir, vemos las posibilidades que tiene, evolucionamos en nuestro conocimiento del mismo, sus versiones, lo depuramos....

La otra lectura de 'lo presento lo mejor que puedo' sería la de: "yo lo hago como puedo, pero lo hago'. ¿Tienes alguien a tu alrededor que te asesore sobre si el juego que haces es... digamos pasable (tiene una caldiad aceptable en su ejecución) o si estás haciendo una cagarruta pinchada en un palo? Porque si la postura es la que parece desprenderse de la primera impresión de tucomentario, entonces...... vete poniendote un casco porque te van a caer las de Caín!

----------


## Franmanzaneda

A ver, entre que mi comentario no ha sido muy afortunado en cuanto a lo que quería decir y la interpretación que habéis hecho del mismo hemos liado un pequeño follón.

Lo que quería decir es que aunque el juego sea difícil en su ejecución, siempre intento estudiarlo hasta que salga en condiciones de ser presentado lo mejor posible, sólo eso. Obviamente no presento un juego hasta que lo tengo pulido, no interpretéis que hago el juego sí o sí, si el efecto no está lo suficientemente preparado no lo hago a nadie.

Lamento la confusión,

saludos!

----------


## Juandi

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Servasky
> 
> ...


NO es posible darle la baraja al espectador y decirle que mezcle a placer.

SÍ es posible dividir la baraja en dos, poner ambos paquetes frente a un espectador y decirle que mezcle a la americana. El espectador mezcla realmente.

¿Queda claro?

----------


## Misko

este juego es ******...muy inteligente desde luego, un poco de practica para saber dónde hacer los cortes y lo demás es todo automatico...recomendable cien por cien desde luego.

----------


## drd00m

Si, no es un juego dificil, yo diria que de nivel medio.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Misko, por favor deja de revivir hilos a mansalva.

----------


## Misko

*****************

----------


## DaarkBro

¡Wow!. Misko, si yo fuera tú y de verdad quisiera permanecer en este foro no me comportaría así...

----------


## renard

> escribo en los hilos que me da la gana


Seguro que tienes 29años?No aportas nada en este foro solo malos rollos si estuviera en mi mano te echaria,me das un mal rollo impresionante.

----------


## Javi Drama

¿Quién había dicho no se qué de educación?

Te lo están diciendo desde moderación y con buenas palabras. Estas reflotando hilos si aportar absolutamente nada, si lees las normas del foro comprobarás que es una acción que se pide que no se realice.

Tú mismo con tu mecanismo muchacho pero en un lugar del que no conoces nada, el primero que debe respetar es el nuevo y tu has entrado como un elefante en una cacharrería sin leerte las normas del foro ni nada del mismo.

¿Y yo que LECHES hago escribiendo esta mierda? Esto no lo hacía antes Luis_BCN xDDDD

----------

